# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  koje pelene najmanje ometaju kretanje a da dobro upijaju?

## ivanaos

molim iskustva iskusnih pelenašica. Mi smo još mali ali planiram kasnije naručivati veće pa mi se ovo čini važna odlika pelena.

----------


## Tiwi

Kad se jednom odluče kretat nema te pelene koja će ih omesti u tome   :Wink:  
No ja preferiram FB upravo zato jer se meni čine nekako najtanje i najmanje "prostora" zauzmu, a te nam jedino ne procure baš baš nikad.

----------


## slava

> Kad se jednom odluče kretat nema te pelene koja će ih omesti u tome   
> No ja preferiram FB upravo zato jer se meni čine nekako najtanje i najmanje "prostora" zauzmu, a te nam jedino ne procure baš baš nikad.


Čime puniš FB? Nama baš danas tako procurila nakon manje od 1,5 sata   :Sad:  .

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

Home made napravljene od felpe, koja je jako, jako, jako mekana, pa se lijepo smjesti između nogica da ne smeta.

----------


## Tiwi

> Tiwi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Kad se jednom odluče kretat nema te pelene koja će ih omesti u tome   
> No ja preferiram FB upravo zato jer se meni čine nekako najtanje i najmanje "prostora" zauzmu, a te nam jedino ne procure baš baš nikad.
> 
> 
> Čime puniš FB? Nama baš danas tako procurila nakon manje od 1,5 sata   .


Nama nije procurila ni samo sa thirsites insertom er fakat pazim da namjestim. 

Ali dobitna kombinacija recimo za noć su mi thirsties + loopy doo (tak nekak se piše) - upravo sad sam ga presvukla, probudio se. Ima pelenu od sinoć u 21,30. Nije promočila nigdje. 

Inače, za preko dana stavim thirsties + pola tetra pelene (kojoj su rubovi odrezani i poendlani tako da nema onih grbavih dijelova na presavinutom). Ova kombinacija isto fenomenalno upija a jako je mekana pa se bebać fino kreće.

----------


## babyiris

Home made krojene tako da su uže među nogicama.

----------


## Paula

Mi u FB prefrknemo uložak tako da gore dođe duplo punjenje i nema šanse da mi promoći. A inaće smo veliki popišanci. Sve ostalo nam procuri jer nemamo dobar cover (za dan koristim kamarisove). 
I ustvari mi više uopće ne smeta to "curenje" tako sam se već navikla da ga presvlačim da mi je to postalo pod normalno   :Grin:

----------


## slava

Ja stavim još jedan kamaris uložak, ali to sve zajedno bude tako mokro da se može cijediti.

----------


## Dia

mene su savjetovali za sb
uska medu nogicama i da dobro upija
kad stigni javim dojmove

----------


## cekana

Ja mislim da ako je dijete od početka u platnenim, da mu niti jedna ne ometa kretanje...  sb je i moj najdraži izbor sada (a i Karlu najmilija zbog pčelice) vidiš da smo opelješili tetu Margaritu za par dana

----------


## anjica

ja također preporučujem sb

----------


## Sanela-Naja

Meni su sb najslađe i najmanje ali, odmah nam procure - ne kužim ..
FB su mi isto super i one nam nikad ne procure..

----------


## Paula

Ja danas djetetu skinula pelenu i nafrljila grijanje i mali PROPUZAO. Kad sam mu vratila pelenu više nije htio/mogao i počeo se ljutiti (možda se i umorio).

----------


## coccinella

Znam da nisu sva djeca ista, ali D. je imala prvih 10 mjeseci samo Kamarisove pelene, a sa 4 i pol mjeseca se počela odgurivati i puzati. Kasnije da i ne pričam.  8)

----------


## Paula

Moj gospodin je vrlo lijena guzica. Tek kad mu na malo duže skinem pelenu napravi skok u razvoju. Tako se počeo i okretati na trbuh (ipak sve to držim s jednom dozom sumnje jer se možda slučajno potrefilo ili bi to isto s pelenom napravio dva dana kasnije)

----------


## slava

Mi smo u platnenima unazad 3 mjeseca, a prohodao je s 10 mj i 10 dana, dakle nakon mjesec dana u platnenima i to kamaris.
U prvo vrijeme je bio prilično nesiguran u hodanju, samo je išao na kratke relacije, ostalo puzao, a onda nakon nekih 10-ak dana kad je krenuo... Sad ga ne možemo pohvatati  :D . 
Obožavam gledati ga kako se gega   :Laughing:  .

----------


## josie

glasam za swaddlebees, ali ne sjedaju svoj djeci dobro :/ 
punimo jednim microfibre insertom i tetrom presavijenom na trećinu, pa na pola.
drže kao fb

----------

